# jar auf server starten??



## stareck (21. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein eigenes Chat - Programm (ähnlich wie ICQ) zu schreiben.
In meinem eigenen Netzwerk funktioniert auch alles bestens. 
Nun ist meine Frage an euch, wie ich das am besten übers Internet mache.
Im Moment habe ich die Verbindung über Sockets gemacht. 
Brauche ich einen bestimmten Server/Webspace auf dem ich meinen Server (also die JAR-Datei) starten kann??
Und funktioniert das so einfach, da ja dann auch der jeweilige Port geöffnet sein muss??

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## tuxedo (21. Sep 2009)

Was du brauchst ist entweder ein

1) ApplicationServer ala JBoss, Tomcat ...
2) Root-Server
2) vRoot-Server

Ein "Webspace" reicht da nicht aus. Und ja, wenn du so einen Server hast dann klappt das auch mit den Ports. 

Bei Server4you gibts vRoots ab knapp 9EUR/Monat (sehr abgespeckte, aber die ersten 6 Monate kostenfrei).

Persönlich kann ich nur die Root-Server von Hetzner.de empfehlen (fängt ab 49EUR/Monat an...). Aber da hast du dann auch Power (ab AMD DualCore, 2GB RAM etc...)


ApplicationServer angebote gibts im Netz recht wenig. Nen Link hab ich gerade nicht parat. Musst du suchen. Ganz billig sind die aber auch nicht.

- Alex


----------



## stareck (21. Sep 2009)

Hallo tuxedo,

danke für deine schnell Antwort.

Dann werde ich mal schaun was ich für einen Server nehme...


----------



## Geeeee (21. Sep 2009)

Hetzner kann ich auch nur empfehlen, wenn du wirklich einen "richtigen RootServer" für deine Anwendung brauchst. Wenn in nächste Zeit keine große Auslastung durch dein Programm zu ersehen ist und du evtl. noch Freunde / Bekannte hast, die auch einen Server gebrauchen könnten, kann man sich den ja auch gut teilen. Wir hatten vor ca. 8 Jahren unseren Server bei Hetzner geholt und er läuft (+ Hardwareupdates für einmalige "Spesen") noch immer super. Selbst der einmalige Festplattencrash wurde innerhalb von 3 Stunden "behoben".


----------



## tuxedo (21. Sep 2009)

Denke für den Einsteig ist ein vServer ganz okay.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen dass es mit dem mieten des Server nicht getan ist. Man muss sich in Sachen Sicherheit und Server-Abschotten schon gut auskennen um sich nicht selbst sein Grab zu schaufeln. 

Root-Server (ob v oder echt) sind kein Kinderspielzeug. Schnell hat man ein Root-Kit drauf und darf sich mit bösartigen Eindringlingen rumschlagen die versuchen über den Server illegales Material zu sharen oder Bot-Netze zu betreiben.

Wenn man also Linux nur aus der Computerbild kennt: Besser die Finger davon lassen oder nen eigenen Server am heimischen DSL-Anschluss mittels DynDNS betreiben.. Das ist ein wenig sicherer, man kann schneller den Stecker ziehen und kostet erstmal nix außer Strom. Für die ersten Spielerreien sollte DSL auch schnell genug sein.

- Alex


----------

